# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Looking for Russian Tutor

## dean73

Hello, everyone, 
I just got Moscow for business and I might probably stay here for at least 3 months. Well, if it goes smoohly, I might stay here for 4 years. therefore, I am looking for a Russian tutor. The fee might be discussed. I live in Novotel , center now. and if anyone who is interested in learning Chinese...you are welcome to contact me. Thanks 
Dean

----------


## Natalya B

Hello. My Name is Natasha, and if you still interested in the Russian language lessons, please give me a call or email me to discuss the details: nata916@yahoo.com   89168286805 (after 19)

----------

